
Show HN: No-code Browser Automation. RPA so non-coders can automate work - yaseer
https://axiom.ai
======
yaseer
Hi all (re-submitting after moderator suggestion, not spamming).

We built a no-code way to automate work in your browser.

It’s in beta, and we’ve just made it public yesterday:

[https://axiom.ai/](https://axiom.ai/)

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/axiom-browser-
automation](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/axiom-browser-automation)

    
    
        What?

RPA (Robotic Process Automation) is a way to automate using the user-interface
of applications, rather than APIs. It’s been really popular in the enterprise
for automating big processes.

We think RPA has great potential as a no-code paradigm for smaller processes.

    
    
        Why?

Not everything has an API and not everybody knows how to code. But everybody
knows how to point, click and type. Everybody understands data visualised in a
UI.

We see axiom as a novel way to introduce the principles of programming to non-
coders, to automate more day-to-day tasks.

    
    
         Why would you not use APIs? This is a waste of CPU cycles!

Most of our beta-users are non-technical, in roles like sales or e-commerce
administration. They have repetitive extract, transform, load (ETL) tasks
primarily, and this gives them the opportunity to automate, where they could
not before.

CPU cycles are still far cheaper than their time.

    
    
        Use-cases?

The primary use-case now is now ETL workflows in sales, e-commerce and
customer support, but it’s a general tool. Axiom’s beta is not for large-scale
data-scraping or automated testing.

    
    
        Why should I trust you with my data?

We don’t touch your data. All data-processing and execution occurs client-
side, on your machine. We only store the code for execution. For data-storage,
we use your Google drive/sheets account.

    
    
        Other browsers?

We currently only support chrome.

    
    
        Feedback

We’re interested in discovering new niches. This is still a beta product. If
you come across bugs, our support on [https://axiom.ai](https://axiom.ai) is
responsive.

Thanks!

